
Brexit chaos stirs bafflement in UK ex-colonies - m3nu
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/brexit-chaos-stirs-bafflement-in-uk-ex-colonies
======
m3nu
Living in Asia, I tend to see news from an Asian perspective. So this piece of
news from Singapore was interesting. Key quote:

> In India, Mr Sreeram Chaulia, dean of the Jindal School of International
> Affairs, said many regard Brexit as the latest chapter in what has been a
> "sharp decline in the place Britain commands as a great power".

> "They are not a gold standard to look up to," he said. "We get a feeling of
> a sinking ship and everybody wants to leave a sinking ship." India's economy
> is set to overtake the UK's later this year.

------
chewz
If you read some history you realize that British exit from India, Egypt and
Suez Canal, Palestine, Indonesia etc. had been very similiarly chaotic,
unprepared and irresponsible.

So this is trurly the last act for British rulling class. One where tragedy
becomes comedy.

